# Are Thanksgiving weekends usually slow?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't bother going out on Thursday on TG. The town I work in, breakfast and lunch is served mostly to people at work, and if they are not working, such as a holiday, then it's just residences and apartments, which is normally about 1/4 of my day biz. Dinners are fine, though, but that's only half of my overall take. And who is going to order Grubhub on Thanksgiving? Some poor souls might ( like me ) but most are with their family, parents, grandparents, who make a nice roast, etc 

What is your experience for the Weekend of thanksgiving, Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

In past years it’s been slow. I went out yesterday on Black Friday and it was surprisingly busy but I didn’t make that much because most of my deliveries were mediocre $6 - $8 runs. Then I was getting slowed down by heavy traffic. I got a couple really nice pings at a good restaurant but when I accepted they were doubles and the first pickup was at Five Guys at the mall. Hell no, not on Black Friday, I cancelled the mall pickups but the restaurants near there were just as bad because of the traffic jams.

Getting ready to go out now. It’s a cold, dreary day here so hopefully People are staying home and watching football, and sick of Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## Jat1285 (Feb 19, 2020)

Here in Seattle, Eats was busy from 7-11am, the Starbucks crowd. But after 11 and after everyone had their coffee, became pretty slow. Pretty typical for delivers here.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This guy is faster:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's safe to say that any holiday that centers around food, will experience some slowness. As well as longer periods, such as BBQ season.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I didn't bother going out on Thursday on TG. The town I work in, breakfast and lunch is served mostly to people at work, and if they are not working, such as a holiday, then it's just residences and apartments, which is normally about 1/4 of my day biz. Dinners are fine, though, but that's only half of my overall take. And who is going to order Grubhub on Thanksgiving? Some poor souls might ( like me ) but most are with their family, parents, grandparents, who make a nice roast, etc
> 
> What is your experience for the Weekend of thanksgiving, Saturday and Sunday?


It only takes one.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Dead. And what’s not dead is not tipping.

Everyone’s making Moistmakers. Prolly will be all week. Turkeys are BIG.

My hope is that everyone will get so sick of eating that - lets face it - bleh meat, they’ll go bonkers with Chinese and buffalo wings right after.

Or they might cut back even more to fund Christmas. That would suck.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It only takes one.
> 
> View attachment 628939


I call BS.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I call BS.


It’s the real deal. $1600 catering order.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It’s the real deal. $1600 catering order.


you hauled at the food for $24? unless you knew the big tip was included idk i dont do delivery


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> you hauled at the food for $24? unless you knew the big tip was included idk i dont do delivery


It was Doordash drive. When you check in to confirm the order they show you the tip. Almost all catering orders tip. If they don’t I drop it.


----------

